# Best MAXIMUM coverage foundation



## juliet1985 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to let everyone know that after a lot of searching I have finally found my HG foundation. It provides the best full coverage I have ever seen yet it is easy to apply and blend and really lightweight and not heavy or cakey at all. I am currently on Accutane and I have had so many problems with my skin and finally (two weeks before I am set to go off the pills) I have found the right foundation for me.

It's Estee Lauder's Maximum Cover Lightweight Foundation - it is not the US version for face and body - it's the UK version - i have it in Light and bought it from www.garden.co.uk

I use it with Estee Lauder's foundation brush - apply the foundation in a downward motion using 'X' movements and on top i use Estee Lauder's Aeromatte Ultralucent pressed powder in Transparent - I don't work for Estee Lauder and I have never in the past used EL products but I must say i am totally in love with these products and make a perfect combination for people like me who need to use OIL FREE products and need full coverage!

If anyone needs more info plz ask!

Take care!


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 11, 2005)

That's great that u found something that really works for u


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* That's great that u found something that really works for u



thanks i am soooo happy!! at the moment i am so happy coz finally i managed to get my hair and foundation right - for some of my blowdrying techniques please go to my posts in the hair board! 
by the way your son looks so adorable in the pic!! how amazing! i love kids!!


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *juliet1985* thanks i am soooo happy!! at the moment i am so happy coz finally i managed to get my hair and foundation right - for some of my blowdrying techniques please go to my posts in the hair board! 
by the way your son looks so adorable in the pic!! how amazing! i love kids!!

Thanks



And I know how u feel. Finding the right foundation is like finding the perfect jeans...u don't know how u survived before it


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* Thanks



And I know how u feel. Finding the right foundation is like finding the perfect jeans...u don't know how u survived before it



that's exactly how i felt! wow!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 11, 2005)

I love Estee Lauder too! Its great you found your HG!


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi juliet, I went to the Estee Lauder site(the link u provided was not workin) &amp; saw both the US &amp; Uk site but couldn't see any difference for the Maximum cover foundation. Could u explain the differences? Also, have u got a pix of u without &amp; with the foundation so dat we could see the coverage it provides?

Thanxxx


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 11, 2005)

i feel stupid asking this question what does HG stand for? i see it alot on this website, just wondering what it stands for .thanx


----------



## Andi (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* Thanks



And I know how u feel. Finding the right foundation is like finding the perfect jeans...u don't know how u survived before it



perfect explanation



congrats on finding your HG foundation, Juliet. and thanks for letting us all know, IÂ´m sure a lot of people find this helpful


----------



## Andi (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* i feel stupid asking this question what does HG stand for? i see it alot on this website, just wondering what it stands for .thanx



HG=Holy Grail...a product you absolutely love and canÂ´t live without anymore


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 11, 2005)

ohhh ok i could of never figured that out on my own , thanx andrea


----------



## Andi (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ohhh ok i could of never figured that out on my own , thanx andrea



youÂ´re welcome


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Aniger86* Hi juliet, I went to the Estee Lauder site(the link u provided was not workin) &amp; saw both the US &amp; Uk site but couldn't see any difference for the Maximum cover foundation. Could u explain the differences? Also, have u got a pix of u without &amp; with the foundation so dat we could see the coverage it provides?
Thanxxx





Here are the product details for the UK Version:

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;*Product Details:*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=middleImg colSpan=2&gt;



- For All Skintypes&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;Lightweight, liquid gel foundation that provides extraordinary matte coverage and a completely natural look.Conceals imperfections. Provides waterproof, non-transferable coverage. Is safe for post-surgical use.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;*Features and Benefits:*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;Provides extraordinary matte coverage and a completely natural appearance to the skin. Covers even serious imperfections such as surgical or acne scars, port wine stains, birthmarks and sun spots. Rehydrates the skin to improve texture and reduce the appearance of fine lines. Is waterproof and perspiration proof. Contains a chemical-free sunscreen SPF12 to protect skin. Oil-free formula stays colour true.Conceals all imperfections. Provides the best waterproof, non-transferable coverage without the artificial look of traditional full cover foundations. Is safe for post-surgical use. Glides on smoothly and gently without dragging. Provides environmental protection with a chemical-free SPF12 sunscreen. Will not clog pores, is non-acnegenic. Developed in conjunction with dermatologists and plastic surgeons.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;*Application and Usage:*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;Apply a small amount to forehead, nose and chin. Blend downwards using fingertips for fuller coverage or with a sponge for lighter coverage. Keep makeup looking fresh all day with Lucidity Translucent Powder.

This is for the US version:

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=btext1 colSpan=2&gt;Product Details:&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.esteelauder.com/images/common/space.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=bottom width=25&gt;http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.esteelauder.com/images/common/skintype_ALL.gif

http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.esteelauder.com/images/common/space.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=text1 align=left width=399&gt; - For All Skintypes&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.esteelauder.com/images/common/space.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=text1 colSpan=2&gt;FAST FACTS

- Full, opaque coverage

- Matte finish

- SPF 15 protection

This soothing, natural-looking makeup conceals skin imperfections, including surgical and acne scars, birthmarks, sun spots and varicose veins.

Provides long-wearing, waterproof, non-transferable coverage.

Ideal for post-surgery use as directed by your physician. Developed and tested in collaboration with surgeons and dermatologists.

Non-fragranced. Non-acnegenic. Dermatologist-tested.

FINDING THE RIGHT FOUNDATION

You know you've found the perfect foundation when you can't see it or even feel it on your skin. But how do you find this just-so formula? Consider your skintype, desired coverage and finish.

Better yet, let an EstÃ©e Lauder Makeup Expert help--visit your nearest EstÃ©e Lauder Counter for a free consultation. Together you'll find the right formula and the right shade...your perfect foundation.

Basically I think that the UK one is oil free because it doesn't say anything for the US one. Since I haven't tried the US version i cannot recommend it! I am too shy to post pics but just for you to have an idea, when i am putting on the foundation I can see a HUGE difference from the half of my face with make up and the other half without - it's like seeing one of those Dermablend ads!

About the coverage it is definitely MAXIMUM and full - it covers my severe redness, acne scars and marks perfectly! If you can get a sample before you purchase it is better - I didn't have that option and took the risk and ordered it online without knowing which shade is right for me but I was lucky coz the shade is perfect and i love it!

about the site not working - my friend told me the same thing but it's working for me!! Try this link but i don't know if it will work:

http://www.garden.co.uk/esteelauder/container.html

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Hi Juliet, so glad you have found something you are so happy with! i love my fndt too! thanks Trisha!what's your HG foundation?


----------



## FeistyFemme (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats on finding your HG foundation!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 11, 2005)

yay! glad you found your HG! it's hard finding something you really like, especially foundation!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks erica and liz!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* its Chantecaille Future Skin foundation, its gel based, oil free &amp; light-full cover! love it!



glad you have an HG - i have heard a lot of raves about the Chantecaille. The EL one is also a gel based oil free formula, but once you find your HG I believe you should stick to it because you'll always end up going back to it!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* very true! luckily i can easily get samples of anything i wana try, so i do just to see, but im very happy with Chantecaille x i can never get any samples so i really have to just try my luck and do my research! hehe! by the way Trisha i just went through your pics and they are amazing - wow! well done


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *juliet1985* Here are the product details for the UK Version:
&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;*Product Details:*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=middleImg colSpan=2&gt;



- For All Skintypes&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;Lightweight, liquid gel foundation that provides extraordinary matte coverage and a completely natural look.Conceals imperfections. Provides waterproof, non-transferable coverage. Is safe for post-surgical use.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;*Features and Benefits:*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;Provides extraordinary matte coverage and a completely natural appearance to the skin. Covers even serious imperfections such as surgical or acne scars, port wine stains, birthmarks and sun spots. Rehydrates the skin to improve texture and reduce the appearance of fine lines. Is waterproof and perspiration proof. Contains a chemical-free sunscreen SPF12 to protect skin. Oil-free formula stays colour true.Conceals all imperfections. Provides the best waterproof, non-transferable coverage without the artificial look of traditional full cover foundations. Is safe for post-surgical use. Glides on smoothly and gently without dragging. Provides environmental protection with a chemical-free SPF12 sunscreen. Will not clog pores, is non-acnegenic. Developed in conjunction with dermatologists and plastic surgeons.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;*Application and Usage:*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tdarkgrey10 colSpan=2&gt;Apply a small amount to forehead, nose and chin. Blend downwards using fingertips for fuller coverage or with a sponge for lighter coverage. Keep makeup looking fresh all day with Lucidity Translucent Powder.

This is for the US version:

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=btext1 colSpan=2&gt;Product Details:&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=bottom width=25&gt;http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.esteelauder.com/images/common/skintype_ALL.gif

http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.esteelauder.com/images/common/space.gif

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=text1 align=left width=399&gt;- For All Skintypes&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2&gt;http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.esteelauder.com/images/common/space.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=text1 colSpan=2&gt;FAST FACTS

- Full, opaque coverage

- Matte finish

- SPF 15 protection

This soothing, natural-looking makeup conceals skin imperfections, including surgical and acne scars, birthmarks, sun spots and varicose veins.

Provides long-wearing, waterproof, non-transferable coverage.

Ideal for post-surgery use as directed by your physician. Developed and tested in collaboration with surgeons and dermatologists.

Non-fragranced. Non-acnegenic. Dermatologist-tested.

FINDING THE RIGHT FOUNDATION

You know you've found the perfect foundation when you can't see it or even feel it on your skin. But how do you find this just-so formula? Consider your skintype, desired coverage and finish.

Better yet, let an EstÃ©e Lauder Makeup Expert help--visit your nearest EstÃ©e Lauder Counter for a free consultation. Together you'll find the right formula and the right shade...your perfect foundation.

Basically I think that the UK one is oil free because it doesn't say anything for the US one. Since I haven't tried the US version i cannot recommend it! I am too shy to post pics but just for you to have an idea, when i am putting on the foundation I can see a HUGE difference from the half of my face with make up and the other half without - it's like seeing one of those Dermablend ads!

About the coverage it is definitely MAXIMUM and full - it covers my severe redness, acne scars and marks perfectly! If you can get a sample before you purchase it is better - I didn't have that option and took the risk and ordered it online without knowing which shade is right for me but I was lucky coz the shade is perfect and i love it!

about the site not working - my friend told me the same thing but it's working for me!! Try this link but i don't know if it will work:

http://www.garden.co.uk/esteelauder/container.html

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

Thanxhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_cheesygrin.gif ! The link's workin too... U mentioned that it does cover acne marks &amp; scars but do u think it would work to cover enlarged pores ? I have them on my cheeks &amp; Estee Lauder's Double Wear foundation make it look much worse(its one of the reasons why I'm sort of hesistant to try this out). Another reason being I can't get samples so I would have to take the plunge &amp; buy the entire thing &amp; I have learned from experience that things might not turn out wellhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Aniger86* Thanx




! The link's workin too... U mentioned that it does cover acne marks &amp; scars but do u think it would work to cover enlarged pores ? I have them on my cheeks &amp; Estee Lauder's Double Wear foundation make it look much worse(its one of the reasons why I'm sort of hesistant to try this out). Another reason being I can't get samples so I would have to take the plunge &amp; buy the entire thing &amp; I have learned from experience that things might not turn out well



hey - glad the link worked out for you! it didn't work for my friend either y'day but it worked for her today so they were probably having some problems with their site i guess! I have no idea how the foundation would work with enlarged pores and I do not want to recommend it to you and you purchase it for nothing if it is not made for this puropse. Well, I remember that recently there was a thread on pore minimizing make up - i remember that I had said that Clinique made one specifically for that purpose but I've never used it - you can check the posts there and maybe some reviews on pore minimizing make up! It's a pity you can't get samples - I took the plunge with the foundation but I'm glad I did! Good luck with finding the right foundation for you! 
Take care!


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have just bought the Clinique Pore Minimizer &amp; been using it for a couple of days. Works ok, does diminish pores but not completely erase them. Might try the Maximum foundation though since I might be able to get 20% off the original price. But I have got to first check if its arrived to S'pore


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Aniger86* I have just bought the Clinique Pore Minimizer &amp; been using it for a couple of days. Works ok, does diminish pores but not completely erase them. Might try the Maximum foundation though since I might be able to get 20% off the original price. But I have got to first check if its arrived to S'pore



it hasn't arrived in malta yet so thats why i ordered it online - i took a bit of a risk! well i hope you'll find your HG foundation soon and it's a pity clinique's didnt work out so excellently for u


----------

